# Mapping Resources > Mapping Elements >  VANDY Makes Map Symbols

## Vandy

Hello, All.

First of all, the reference thread for this thread is as follows:

*cool map site*

Within this thread is a link to the following site:

*Antique Maps and Atlases*

I e-mailed Mr. Leen Helmink at the site as follows:




> Hello.
> 
> My name is Gary W. Vanderbur.  I live in Durham, NC USA and am an amateur mapmaker.  One of the mapping forums I belong to is Cartographers' Guild , a group of people interested in mapmaking ranging from amateurs to industry professionals.  I found your Website from a link posted in a thread on the Website and am quite impressed with the collection of maps you have available.
> 
> My request to you is this -- I would like your permission to use the various terrain and vegetation map symbols you have on your available maps.  I would use these terrain and vegetation symbols to make maps for my personal use only.  In no way would I ever attempt or try to sell these symbols.  Further, I will respect any Terms of Use you so desire to place upon their use.  If you agree, I would also like to make them available to other people for their own personal use, again being bound by your Terms of Use.
> 
> My intent is to capture various portions of the maps and, using a graphics editor program, "clean up" the terrain and vegetation objects saving them as transparent PNG files for use in creating maps.
> 
> I thank you, in advance, for your consideration of my request, and do look forward to your reply.
> ...


I received the following reply from Mr. Helmink:




> Dear Mr Vanderbur,
> 
> You have our permission to use our images for your purposes.
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Leen Helmink



Consequently, I have started "capturing" a number of terrain objects from the maps.  The third post contains two zip files -- Mountains.zip and Trees.zip.  The files contain a number of .PSD files of mountanous terrain and individual and grouped trees.

Below is a representative sample of the mountains:











The next post will have representative samples of the trees.


Enjoy.

Regards,

Gary

----------


## Vandy

Hello, All.

Below is a representative sample of the trees:











Currently, I've only saved them as Photoshop files.  Also, I have left the original color of the object in order for the user to either use it or change it.   The next post shows an example of Mountain 01 changed to black as well as contains the zip files of the mountain and tree objects.


Enjoy.

Regards,

Gary

----------


## Vandy

Hello, All.

Below is an example of Mountain 01 changed to black:



I hope these objects will be useable for you.  Certainly, if there is anything I can do better in "cleaning" them up for use, let me know.

As I prepare more objects, I will continue to post them to this thread.

Enjoy.

Regards,

Gary

ATTACHED ZIP FILES

Mountains.zip
Trees.zip

----------


## ravells

Gary....I don't know how I missed this thread, these are beautiful!

----------


## Steel General

Great job Vandy!

----------


## Ascension

Cool.  And snagged.

----------


## Vandy

Hi, All.

I'm continuing to capture and clean up mountain and tree symbols from the maps referenced in the first post of this thread.  The files in the zips are in Photoshop (.PSD) format.  The examples are .JPGs.  Here is the next "installment" of them:

Examples of Mountains:












The tree examples will be shown in the next post.

Regards,

Gary

----------


## Vandy

Hi, All.

Here are examples of the trees:












The next post will contain the zip files for the mountains and trees.

Regards,

Gary

----------


## Vandy

Hi, All.

Here are the zip files for the mountains and trees.

Mountains 02.zip

Trees 02.zip


Regards,

Gary

----------


## Steel General

Vandy - Just an idea here...maybe you should move all of the .ZIPs to the first post once you are done (if there aren't to many).

----------


## Vandy

Hi, SG.

I thought about moving the zips, however; the first two posts have the maximum amout of attachments already.  So...

Regards,

Gary

----------


## Tear

Hey Vandy, sorry for the thread necro.

I traced the first picture from post #7 to get a better resolution.

Maybe someone else has some use for these.

Here is what I got:

(Both are the same picture, the second is just transparent)

----------


## ravells

Beautiful!

----------

